# UGH now its both ears



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Just check Rubys ears, now both are dirty-ish. I just cleaned the left one two days ago, and it already got gunky, and now the right one did too. Took photos of both ears, and a picture of two cotton wipes, one from each ear. Yeast, or ear mites? Doesnt look like ear mites to me, but its recurring quickly now. Buying vet ear cleaner tomorrow, next week getting some organic ACV.

Left Ear before cleaning:










Right Ear before cleaning:










Cotton wipes (top one is left ear, bottom one is right ear)


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Honestly thats not bad at all. The ACV ear washes will definitely do the job, you can even add ACV to her food or water bowl daily.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So it does look like yeast to you? As long as its not ear mites Im happy lol. I just dont get why this is all of a sudden happening. I did just start introing chicken liver not that long ago... can that be connected in any way?

Im just so used to her ears being perfect and clean. Then out of no where I have to keep cleaning them every few days.


----------

